# kde4.2 phonon backend plugin could not be loaded

## flammenflitzer

```
olaf@flammenflitzer ~ $ systemsettings(8886) MainWindow::selectionChanged: Selected item:  "Multimedia"

systemsettings(8886) MainWindow::selectionChanged: Comment:        "Audio- und Video-Einrichtung"

WARNING: bool Phonon::FactoryPrivate::createBackend() phonon backend plugin could not be loaded

WARNING: bool Phonon::FactoryPrivate::createBackend() phonon backend plugin could not be loaded

QObject: Do not delete object, 'qt_scrollarea_viewport', during its event handler!

WARNING: bool Phonon::FactoryPrivate::createBackend() phonon backend plugin could not be loaded

KCrash: Application 'systemsettings' crashing...

sock_file=/home/olaf/.kde4/socket-flammenflitzer/kdeinit4__0
```

installiert sind

```
kde-base/phonon-kde-4.2.0-r1

media-sound/phonon-4.3.0-r1

kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.0-r3

media-libs/xine-lib-1.1.16.2

media-libs/gstreamer-0.10.21

```

```
olaf@flammenflitzer ~ $ ls  /usr/lib/kde4/plugins/phonon_backend

phonon_gstreamer.so  phonon_xine.so
```

----------

## mrsteven

Hmm, hast du in letzter Zeit qt neu kompiliert? So weit ich weiß kann es danach nämlich Probleme mit den qt-Plugins geben, die man dann evtl. ebenfalls neu kompilieren muss.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Ja. Bin von 4.5.0_rc1 auf 4.4.2 zurück.

----------

